# Bicycle Film Festival hits L.A. June 24th & 25th



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

check out the lineup here:

http://www.bicyclefilmfestival.com/dev/index.html 

Lots of good looking work.

Buy tix in "programs" to see blocks of short films. Tix only available online as far as I know, not sure if they'll be sold at the BO or not.

EDIT: tickets will be available at the box office day of show, as long as they haven't sold out already.


----------

